# Taxes, 1099's, and EIN number



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Never under estimate the incompetence of these Gigs to screw up. If you have a Corporation, LLC, or otherwise use an EIN #instead of your ss# for your finances and taxes for your gigs beware! (although the same could happen for ss#).

I'm going to keep this short without going in to all the dirty details. I've been doing gig work (several gig apps) for 4 years as an LLC so my pay and 1099's come under my business name and my LLC's EIN # as well as my Schedule C.

Short story is the IRS picked up discrepancies between revenue and 1099's. After lots of investigating, DD sent my 1099's under an EIN that doesn't exist! When you Get your 1099's all the numbers are xxxx except for the last four which always matched my EIN# (the last 4). Well low and behold they transposed 2 numbers that weren't in the last 4 so I was never able to catch THEIR MISTAKE on the 1099's!

Even more maddening, they treat it as if it's YOUR mistake instead of theirs and gave me 1 week to submit a _correct_ W-9 or get deactivated! Tried to get them to look at the W-9 from 2014 I originally submitted but apparently that was too difficult. I had to resubmit a W-9 (my original) as if it were a brand new one.

Like everyone, I like to fly under the radar screen with the IRS. There are enough problems without adding to the pile by their errors. Thanks DD for all the aggravation and scramble to fix what YOU screwed up!

The scary part is you won't catch their EIN (or SS) numbers screw up on your 1099 unless it's in the last 4 digits!

It's always something.


----------

